
VideoLectures.net - YouTube for hackers - lapenne
http://videolectures.net 
======
andresvi
It's great idea. Youtube sucks for finding actually something educating.
Arrington, I know you see this! You should cover this in TC.

------
pkrumins
That's just one site of video lectures.

I have collected a few hundred of links to various video lectures:

<http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com>

------
lpgauth
Someone likes machine learning...

Machine Learning (581) Total Videos (1520)

581 / (1 520%) = 38.2236842%

~~~
viergroupie
The machine learning lectures here are of fantastic quality. I hope this is
the future of academia.

------
tim
<http://www.lecturefox.com/computerscience/>

------
FiReaNG3L
This needs a 'download as MP4' link so I can watch it on my Video mp3 player

~~~
Create
mplayer -dumpstream URL -dumpfile microsoft.corruption.wmv

------
kashif
Glad this exists. Would appreciate a less 'busy' design though.

------
jamescoops
Killer idea - potential to create a lot of value for people

------
tlrobinson
Anyone find any particularly interesting lectures?

------
truebosko
Very cool

